# Goodbye sweet boy



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

We just laid our old man Puddles to rest today. He was almost 16. He was a constant companion for my wife while I was away as a soldier. I learned a lot from him. He was incredibly dog aggressive when we got him, like jump through a window and attack a dog across the street aggressive. He ended up a wonderful family companion and blood sugar alert dog for my wife. Here's a pic of them on the beach in Hawaii.

Run In Paradise Pud.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm sorry, David. Wow, he sure had a good long life!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sorry David. He had a good life, and a long one thanks to you. Peace.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. We are approaching the 1st year anniversary of the loss of our first German Shepherd. We still miss him tremendously but it does get easier. The pain is slowly replaced by more fond memories.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I‘m so sorry. I’m very impressed that you took a dog that was so dog aggressive and turned him into a service dog. Kudos to you for turning this dog around and giving him an incredible life.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Puddles probably had some great stories to tell from his 16 years of being a good boy in this life. It's so hard to say goodbye to them, even when we know their time has come.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What a beautiful boy.
Wow, 16 years you sure gave him an incredible life.

Give the other dogs a hug for him, he'll feel it through them and we'll all meet again one day running off -leash in the most incredible forests imaginable.

RIP Pud


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

He was a Winner! Condolences.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry, David.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

That's always a tough day. Sorry for your loss. Been there, done that and getting close to it again with my female collie. Sounds like you gave him a great life!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Sleep tight Puddles. I wish all our dogs get to 16!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My condolences.. after that many years it's hard to imagine life without them...


----------



## hskaik (Oct 20, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, David. He had an amazing life.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry to hear that. You gave a dog a chance to have a great life!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

R.I. P. Puddles.Sounds like he was an amazing companion


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He was a fantastic dog. Everyone that visited was always impressed with the Cane Corso dogs and Fama, but they always wanted to take Pud home.

We got him at just over 2. He broke through a door and attacked another dog on Pearl Harbor and was kicked off post. We saw him on Facebook and contacted them. The whole family brought him over to meet us. The 7 year old named him back when he was a puppy, making puddles on the floor. We just couldn't bring ourselves to change his name.

I spent an hour everyday outside a dog park working on his reactivity. It took a couple months to finally be able to take him inside the park and expect good behavior.

We saw this coming. He's really been having a hard time getting around, he was deaf and mostly blind. I had to help him up 4 times yesterday and he just kept collapsing. It was finally time. We've had a grave dug in the back yard for a couple weeks.

It's our third dog we've lost in 18 months. Hopefully that's the last for a number of years.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s a rough stretch even when you know it’s coming. I’m sure you’ll continue to build those powerful relationships with the ones you have.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> That’s a rough stretch even when you know it’s coming. I’m sure you’ll continue to build those powerful relationships with the ones you have.


Absolutely. I got Valor when I lost Lucian, my CC service dog. He and I are already very close. Probably closer than I was with Lu. I'm lucky to have him.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

My condolences. Take solace in the great life provided and loyalty returned.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> Absolutely. I got Valor when I lost Lucian, my CC service dog. He and I are already very close. Probably closer than I was with Lu. I'm lucky to have him.


I’d bet no one is happier to see you every day.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies to you and your wife, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

So sorry. words just don't seem adequate.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He looked so content that picture. You both gave him a good life.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss David. You gave him a good long life!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so so sorry. We never have them long enough.


----------



## RabanJr (Jul 17, 2020)

David Winners said:


> It's our third dog we've lost in 18 months. Hopefully that's the last for a number of years.


😞 this is just so sad.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

He’s beautiful and sixteen years is a wonderful stretch of life on earth. He kept your wife safe while you were keeping others safe. No one could ask anything more. 

May he Rip for a little bit then run like the wind


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Godspeed sweet boy, it sounds like he had a wonderful voyage through his life with you. I hope it isn’t too long before you can look back and talk about him with laughter instead of tears.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WIBackpacker said:


> Godspeed sweet boy, it sounds like he had a wonderful voyage through his life with you. I hope it isn’t too long before you can look back and talk about him with laughter instead of tears.


We spent all evening telling Pud stories. Some laughing, some crying.

I wished they lived longer.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> We spent all evening telling Pud stories. Some laughing, some crying.
> 
> I wished they lived longer.


Me too man 
16 was a good long life though


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Really sorry to hear it mate.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it is never easy. (((hugs)))


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Rest in Peace, Puddles. 🌈 It's always so hard to say goodbye, and to have to do so multiple times in such a short period... My condolences to you and your family, David.


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. He was a handsome guy, and sounds like you gave him a great life! May you rest in peace, Puddles.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Almost sixteen is a great old age. It speaks of good care and love. I know it doesn't make it easier to lose our old dogs, but we have to remind ourselves sometimes that it was a good life.


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

So sorry for your family's loss. It sounds like he lived an amazing life with you guys. <3


----------

